# Just put a pullup bar in the kitchen doorway.



## abckidsmom (Dec 27, 2010)

Seriously.  It's only the day after Christmas, I didn't try _that_ hard, and my shoulders, chest and back are feeling it.

I really suck at pullups, but I believe it won't be long at all.

My oldest two daughters were practicing their flexed arm hang, and my 4 year old shocked the heck out of my by banging out a whole pullup.

My 80 yo grandma even grabbed the bar and hung for a minute.

I can't believe how much impact such a simple piece of equipment is having on our day.


----------



## fit4duty (Dec 29, 2010)

manipulation of the of the human body is the most important, most difficult and most gratifying apparatus one could ever master. Keep at it and you will get it (and it won't hurt so much either ^_^ )


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 29, 2010)

Haha, now it's 3 days after Christmas, and the dang pullup bar has incapacitated my husband!  He thought it was fun to get into a flexed arm hang and then grab the kids with his legs.  All that banging around broken the trim that was supporting the pullup bar and he went down hard on his low back.

A little flexeril, a couple of days off work, and we're going to be having more rules about the pullup bar and getting one that permanently mounts in the door.  

Sigh.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 29, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Haha, now it's 3 days after Christmas, and the dang pullup bar has incapacitated my husband!  He thought it was fun to get into a flexed arm hang and then grab the kids with his legs.  All that banging around broken the trim that was supporting the pullup bar and he went down hard on his low back.
> 
> A little flexeril, a couple of days off work, and we're going to be having more rules about the pullup bar and getting one that permanently mounts in the door.
> 
> Sigh.



Bawhahahaha! I remember when one I was using came loose with me attached to it. Was not fun. I threw my lower back so bad also. And of course everyone that saw it happen was laughing their rear ends off. 

Hope he feels better soon.

And on a side note, sounds like you might have the same problem as my mom. She says that she has six children. But only five are younger than her. The other one just pretends to be her husband sometimes.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Feb 25, 2011)

YEah, those things are great!


----------

